# Favorite recurring AC character?



## Kyle (Dec 31, 2008)

NOTE: This is for Animal Crossing characters in EVERY Animal Crossing game including the original GameCube version, Wild World and City Folk. So characters like Brewster and Porter are excluded.


----------



## Makieo (Dec 31, 2008)

Tortimer, hes funny. and he gives you stuff on holidays.


----------



## Muh Pit (Dec 31, 2008)

Phyllis, her attitude is like mine.

why the hell are you reading this anyway...


----------



## SilverCyrus (Dec 31, 2008)

i chose Tortimer......sonce lyle isnt in the first one.....and kappn is so annoying in the first one


----------



## Silverstorms (Dec 31, 2008)

Redd because he owns the triforce.


----------



## Wolf (Dec 31, 2008)

I liked Kapp'n on his rowing boat singin' the 'Sea Cucumber Song' lol

EDIT: Aww i didnt see Gulliver he was awsome in the original.


----------



## Aaron (Dec 31, 2008)

K.K. is my personal favorite.. although Tom Nook is rivalling him
(mostly because me and my sister made a funy thing about him)
Nooky! Nooky! He's a rookie! All he sells is milk and cookies!


----------



## mexiemo (Dec 31, 2008)

TORTIMER FTW!!!

xD
I love that old turtle, his questions and his stories always make me laugh
and he's an awesome character in the film too


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 3, 2009)

Why isn't Rover up there?


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jan 3, 2009)

I vote for Bob. c=


----------



## Shining Star (Jan 3, 2009)

Had to vote Mr.Resetti. As much as I hate him, I love the music that is played when he talks  ^_^


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 3, 2009)

Tortimer.  But if Kapp'n was still Kapp'n he'd probably be my favorite.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 3, 2009)

Kap'nn because without him the game wouldn't have started :O


----------



## madison_of_townsvil (Jan 3, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Why isn't Rover up there?


yea,i <3 rover!


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

Rover wasn't in Wild World, was he?


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

Where's Don?


----------



## dsmaster64 (Jan 3, 2009)

Kolvo said:
			
		

> Rover wasn't in Wild World, was he?


Yes, he was actually.


----------



## Kyle (Jan 3, 2009)

I never saw him... D:
Also, I think Don Resetti was only in one of 'em.


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 3, 2009)

Tortimer ftw!


----------



## Brandon (Jan 3, 2009)

The Able Sisters.


----------



## Leagolas1 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yetiman15 said:
			
		

> Why isn't Rover up there?


i would vote for rover in a heartbeat B)


----------



## K.K. (Jan 3, 2009)

K.K. Yeah


----------



## Vivi (Jan 3, 2009)

Resetti! I just love how he pops up, even when your electricty goes out, or your game freezes!!!!


----------



## melly (Jan 4, 2009)

K.K.  He's always ready to sing to me every saturday night


----------



## blinkerz (Jan 5, 2009)

Blathers!


----------



## AnimalStudent (Jan 6, 2009)

K.K Slider because he owns and he's a good musician

Rover is a close second to me though.


----------



## Andrew (Jan 6, 2009)

Copper and BOOKER hes so innocent <3


----------



## gerardo781 (Jan 10, 2009)

K.K. Slider ftw dude.


----------



## Warbrain (Jan 11, 2009)

Kapp'n is such a perv to me in CF D:


----------



## Anna (Jan 11, 2009)

The Able Sisters


----------



## neverbeenkrissed (Jan 12, 2009)

gracie because he/she is ridiculous, and it's rewarding when you earn his/her respect.


----------



## Robert (Jan 12, 2009)

I always liked Copper and Booker but I wish they would go back to being police officers like in the GameCube version.


----------



## Tree (Jan 15, 2009)

Muh Pit said:
			
		

> Phyllis, her attitude is like mine.
> 
> why the hell are you reading this anyway...


That's hilarious! You don't sound much like that in your post!

I chose Tortimer, since he's a Holiday-item giver. He eats your fish too though! GRR! Greedy!


----------



## ACFan29 (Jan 21, 2009)

K.K. Slider is my favorite. i get reallymad when I misss him on saturdays, but i don't want to time travel just to see him.


----------



## Rawburt (Jan 21, 2009)

My favorite is Gulliver. His series of items are my favorite. Plus I like the fact that he is an adventurer, but he's really bad at being one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jan 21, 2009)

You forgot resseti's brother!


----------



## ipodawesum (Jan 21, 2009)

umm i voted crazy redd cuz he's a beast but i would have also voted for k.k. , ressetti(not sure bout spellin) and tortimer


----------



## Meltd0wn (Jan 23, 2009)

I had to go with *Totakeke* (_K.K. Slider for those who don't know_), music always entertains me I even have all his songs and all his bootlegs on CD and listen to them sometimes in my Van.

*Sable Able* is a close second though, I like that you have to work at getting her to start talking to you.


----------



## Crob8 (Jan 23, 2009)

Katrina. I remember in WW, i'd hope to get a bad fortune so I could get loadsa bells from Lyle...
Police Dogs-Would be my fav., but I preferred their old job...
Gulliver-Could have been, but I preferred him as an sailor washed onto your shore...


----------



## soda531 (Jan 23, 2009)

Kapp'n has always been funny to me


----------



## ChrisOG (Jan 23, 2009)

Resetti!


----------



## tails1428 (Jan 23, 2009)

ressetti all the way he's cool


----------



## Adds1028 (Jan 23, 2009)

I rly like the able sisiters and gracie!


----------



## LaserGirlFetch (Jan 23, 2009)

I like Redd and K.K a lot.


----------



## genandnic (Jan 23, 2009)

Kappn' hands down.


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 8, 2009)

Katrina. She rocks. 'Nuff said.


----------



## shinobibeat (Mar 8, 2009)

Copper & Booker XD 
Booker=LULZ


----------



## Nightbane (Mar 13, 2009)

hmm....Tom and Red are cool (CRAZY RED that is.....that's why I like him!) But Kapp'n and Mr. Resseti (Even though he's annoying as hell) are prettymuch Badass for sticking around the whole way through.


----------



## Collin (Mar 13, 2009)

pete hes awesome. 


* IM A SHIMMERING HOLE YAYYY!*


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 13, 2009)

Blathers! So adorable and long winded... x3

He was in every game, right? :0


----------



## danny330 (Mar 14, 2009)

i like kk, he's cool


----------

